
Show HN: I Wrote a RPM Packaging Guide - maxamillion
https://github.com/maxamillion/rpm-guide
======
andrew3726
Haven't looked at it in detail, but have you mentioned docker builds? I see
you wrote about mock, which is immensely useful for building RPM packages. But
docker seems well-suited for this task, for example:
[https://github.com/alanfranz/docker-rpm-
builder](https://github.com/alanfranz/docker-rpm-builder)

What's your take on this?

~~~
maxamillion
I hadn't gone down that far into the rabbit hole yet but I'm absolutely open
to adding new content around using docker for rpm building. Thanks for the
feedback!

~~~
andrew3726
bookmarked, thanks for the guide!

~~~
maxamillion
Certainly! I hope it's helpful, feel free to share ;)

